# I think I'm an ISFP? Enneagram 4?



## mickeylou (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a 4/5 and a self-diagnosed ISFP. How does one know for sure?


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

TechnoViking said:


> Well, the functions, of course. One different letter gives you an entire different set of functions.
> 
> But, the main difference between sensors and intuitives, is that intuitives look at the big picture, while sensors look at the details in a situation. Sensors take in info through their own 5 senses, while intuitives use their intuition. While a sensor has an excellent memory, an intuitive often forgets where they parked their car, where they left their keys, peoples names, etc.


thats not always true i have HORRIBLE memory! just horrible...


----------



## mickeylou (Aug 23, 2011)

but that depends on what you remember and what you don't, am i right? forgetting inanimate objects is one thing, but forgetting past relationships is another.


----------



## mickeylou (Aug 23, 2011)

mickeylou said:


> I'm a 4/5 and a self-diagnosed ISFP. How does one know for sure?


just took the test... definitely an ISFP


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

mickeylou said:


> just took the test... definitely an ISFP


Which test did you take? Was it the cognitive functions test or the one that divides your MBTI up into percentages (I 74%, S 65% etc)?
Because neither of those are especially reliable. They're good as a starter if you're totally lost and have no idea where to start, but studying the functions in depth (which takes time) is the only way to determine type. (ISFPs use Fi and Se; INFPs use Fi and Ne.)

Same with Enneagram. There are A LOT of mistypes round here: 4 is a VERY rare type.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sure that I'm an INFP now...well as sure as an INFP can get without wanting to explore the other options constantly.

*Here is how I am with memory:* - it is crap, I can remember faces, voices, habits and connections forever...but I suck with names, dates, definitions and such. I won't remember the name of a person but I'll remember the smell, the voice, the habits, face, choice of clothes an so on.

*Se vs Ne: *I have an extremely well developed Ne and a really good Se. 

*SE:* I can hear my dad's car up the street and know the sound of our engine by ear, I'm highly visual and like bright colors and interesting shapes. I watch what I wear and how the colors combine, how clothes make me look...I just have a feeling for what looks good, mainly because my surroundings influence my mood a lot * so...I..just...feel it*. I love too cook because it puts me in the moment, the act of creating something with no recipe, just from how I like the taste of it and the smells is a very consuming experience. I need to listen to music at some point during the day, it is a must. I also like rock climbing, anything nature related, high speed, the thrill of split second decisions based on sensory input. I'm practical as in, I will abandon theories and options which do not lead to something concrete. A good example for this was when studying psychology. I just wanted to know what works, I do not care about all the other crap theories which can not be put to use. I want the bottom line, the fundamentals, one str8 path, a specialization.

*NE:* I like exploring possibilities, especially possibilities for self growth or the growth of others. I look for hidden meanings almost instinctively and immediately. I will listen to a song and then read the lyrics, interpret them in multiple ways and see what it says or what it could mean, where the writer is coming from and so on. I like exploring mysteries and possibilities in any situation, I think a lot and can't decide. I almost never decide on impulse, I will over analyze and explore every rout that pops into my mind before making any big decision. I see so many possibilities that I'm locked down...I can't decide and wish I could do all of it at once...sadly it seems humanly impossible. I'm a jack of all trades and master of none, mostly because I dabble a bit in everything, but leave things behind once my curiosity is satisfied. I talk in generalities when not talking about myself and details bore me, I see the big picture. *Those are not just trees  it's a forest.
*
The one thing that sets me apart from an ISFP the most is my ability to learn languages. I believe this is so because I work mostly based on *association perception*. My mind links things together, everything exists in relation to something else. I simply connect the lines and understand the world through that.

I also suck at speaking, I'm very good at writing and mediocre at expressing myself through art. I'm also intellectual and love dreaming up things, but find it hard to put details into my imagination, so it is not very vivid.


----------



## mickeylou (Aug 23, 2011)

caramel_choctop said:


> Which test did you take? Was it the cognitive functions test or the one that divides your MBTI up into percentages (I 74%, S 65% etc)?
> Because neither of those are especially reliable. They're good as a starter if you're totally lost and have no idea where to start, but studying the functions in depth (which takes time) is the only way to determine type. (ISFPs use Fi and Se; INFPs use Fi and Ne.)
> 
> Same with Enneagram. There are A LOT of mistypes round here: 4 is a VERY rare type.


as for the ISFP, i just took a quick online test, but i'm definitely a 4w5 — took the full, in-depth, Number 2 pencil test and my therapist confirms it. no wonder being rare feels so lonely. : p


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

mickeylou said:


> as for the ISFP, i just took a quick online test, but i'm definitely a 4w5 — took the full, in-depth, Number 2 pencil test and my therapist confirms it. no wonder being rare feels so lonely. : p


Dunno man I test 4w5 95% of the time :\ and ppl tell me I'm a 6 lol. Can't relate to type 6 description at all thou :\...the motivation kinda fits with me having social phobia and all, but lately I have bypassed that and I'm still withdrawn, in my head and bored with the outside world.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

@mickeylou when I first took the test it told me I was an INFJ, but I'm not. Tests aren't always acurate. As @caramel_choctop said, you should definitely take a look at descriptions of the functions and really study the different types. It took me a year to settle on INFP. But of course everyone's different.


----------

